# Parts falling off my HS828?



## Lee Crawford (Feb 4, 2017)

I found the following bolt and washer on the ground near my Honda snowblower and figure it probably fell off of the bottom somewhere. Anyone have any thoughts? 

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

a bit hard to tell from the photo, but check this page

OEM Parts

part #5 maybe?


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd say it is #3 and #5. Bolt #7 has likely backed off.

OEM Parts


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Lee Crawford said:


> I found the following bolt and washer on the ground


The washer looks like a washer, but is it a bolt?

Edit: I think jeffNB may be right.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Are there threads inside?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jeffNB said:


> I'd say it is #3 and #5. Bolt #7 has likely backed off.
> 
> OEM Parts


Agree with this statement, it does look like the special "shouldered washer" for the foot pedal mechanism.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jeffNB said:


> I'd say it is #3 and #5. Bolt #7 has likely backed off.
> 
> OEM Parts


jeff,

you are right. it is the top bolt for the height adjustment pedal and I am going to try to reinsert this for my neighbor.

can this be done without a major disassembly? I took a track wheels off from another 828 to inspect all this. the bottom bolt would be easy as it is on the outside but the top bolt is recessed from the inside and it looks like a bit complicated.

any advice? would i need any special tools?


----------

